# What are your favorite magazines?



## jonlien (Jul 14, 2005)

I love reading magazines. I subscribed to over 20 magazines such as BusinessWeek, Vanity Fair, Forbes and Fortune. 

What magazines do you like?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

My favorite? Gun World, of course!

(To those not in the know, I edit that publication.)


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

The Economist, The Week, National Review, Atlantic Monthly (so good its scary), The New Republic, Foreign Policy, Foreign Affairs, Top Gear (though they seem to hate every car!) and one guilty pleasure - Entertainment Weekly. Paris Match or Der Stern are fun sometimes just to see how crudely anti-American their covers can be.

Karl


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jonlien_
> 
> I love reading magazines. I subscribed to over 20 magazines such as BusinessWeek, Vanity Fair, Forbes and Fortune.
> 
> What magazines do you like?


 You aren't an environmentalist by any chance, are you?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

The Economist, Harper's, Atlantic, Foreign Affairs. Also check in with Mother Jones and The Nation periodically. A good deal more of my reading is online.

********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

GQ, Esquire, Men's Vogue, Details, Cargo, Vitals, Cigar Afficionado, Robb Report...I subscribe to all those...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> My favorite? Gun World, of course!
> 
> (To those not in the know, I edit that publication.)


Actually, this is one of my favorites as well. Also, Gourmet, Spin, Blender, Rolling Stone, Business Week, Kiplingers, Guns & Ammo, Architectural Digest, and Guitar Player.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Make, 2600, American Bungalow, Style 1900, American Scientific, Reason, Cinefex, The Wire, Future Music, Retro Gamer, Dr. Dobbs Journal, Servo, Linux Gazette

And, from the past:

Radio Electronics, Byte, Commodore Gazette, Compute!, Omni (sometimes)

Make, I think, is one of the greatest magazines ever published. If you are at all, interested in DIY, gadgets, or technology in general, it's a must read. 

Almost forgot to add one I actually subscribe to: Invention & Technology 

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

Monthly Review, New Left Review, Left Business Observer (a newsletter, really), Harper's, The New Yorker (still great, no matter what anyone might say otherwise), various law journals and law reviews, The London Review of Books, the TLS, Red Pepper, New Scientist, and last, but by no means least, Cook's Illustrated.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Yckmwia,

What is the Left Business Observer? And I dont ask sarcastically.....

Karl


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

Forbes, Dwell, Macworld, Mac Addict, Fine Cooking
I get GQ and Esquire but don't enjoy them much anymore.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Arena Homme Plus, The New Yorker, Harper's, Vogue Italia, Vogue UK, Citizen K, The New Criterion, V, MIT's October, 10, L'Officiel Hommes, Artforum, Orientations

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Car and Driver, Motorcyclist, and Cook's Illustrated. Dear Lord, Yckmwia and I have something in common. If everyone will excuse me, I believe I will now go and commit seppuku and reclaim my now soiled honor. (just kidding, just kidding)

CT

Fabricati diem, pvnc. (loose translation, To Serve and Protect) -- Sign above the door of the City Watch House, Ankh-Morpork.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

The New York Review of Books, The Art of Eating (everyone who loves food--subscribe now! www.artofeating.com ), Mojo, Dwell, Historic New England, New Yorker, Journal of the Early Republic, The Public Historian

CT: Cook's Illustrated has probably run a comparison test on knives with which to commit seppuku.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Karl89_
> 
> Yckmwia,
> 
> ...


https://www.leftbusinessobserver.com/

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

Regular reader or subscriber of: Stereophile, BBC Music, Opera News, Arch Digest, GQ (new to this), Esquire, NYT, Smithsonian, Midwest Living, Wine Spectator, various law journals.

My favorite right now is Arch Digest. I'm just getting into that stuff, and, in the obsessive/compulsive male way, reading everything I can get my hands on. It was AD that convinced me that my future is not in my McMansion, but in some perfectly decorated apartment in NYC, Chicago, or DC.

My former obsession was Sterophile, but (after 10 years of collecting equipment) now I have a perfect system and I'm not interested in changing anything.

I think watches might be next


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

Actually, my _favorite_ magazine of the moment is the eight DVD, eighty-year, collected New Yorker. Every page of every issue, and a good search engine to boot. A hell of a deal: it retails for $100, but one can easily find it discounted for half that. Who knew Louis Auchincloss only published three of his stories in New Yorker? There's a story behind _that_ by God.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> My former obsession was Sterophile, but (after 10 years of collecting equipment) now I have a perfect system and I'm not interested in changing anything.


Check out https://www.audioasylum.com, and prepare for a nervous breakdown. I used to be into Stereophile and The Absolute Sound, but then I started working for a consumer electronics company testing audio gear, and a lot of that stuff sounds like nonsense now.



> quote:
> I think watches might be next


An even more expensive hobby than audio, and all you get is the time, with relative precision 

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Fly Fisherman, Talking Leaves (run by an old pal), and that's about it.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to post on Audio Asylum. Those people drove me nuts. They combined the worst aspects of the hobby, squared by the anonymity of the internet.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> My favorite right now is Arch Digest. I'm just getting into that stuff, and, in the obsessive/compulsive male way, reading everything I can get my hands on. It was AD that convinced me that my future is not in my McMansion, but in some perfectly decorated apartment in NYC, Chicago, or DC.


Yes, I love AD. I subscribe to very few magazines and publications right now and read most of my news online.

But in paper form, I get AD, the Sunday NYT, UK Elle Decor, Veranda.

I used to LOVE Spy magazine and have a huge boxful of them. Private Eye is good but not as good.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> I used to post on Audio Asylum. Those people drove me nuts. They combined the worst aspects of the hobby, squared by the anonymity of the internet.


One of the funniest features that Stereophile ran during the years I read the magazine (I don't know if they still do) was the musician's home system column. Almost invariably, the quality of the artist's system was inverse to his genius. The column featuring Milt Jackson was hilarious: he listened to CDs on $20 tabletop boombox. The Stereophile columnist couldn't get past that: he kept telling Bags that he'd set him up right, get a load of equipment donated by high-end manufacturers so that poor, benighted Milt Jackson could finally listen to music properly. Bags wasn't interested in the least. The dolt interviewing him wouldn't let the matter drop, and kept telling him what he was missing by not having an audiophile quality music system - what _Milt Jackson_ was missing! It was an amazing column, for many reasons. As I recall, the only "celebrity" that had a really high-end system was Fabio.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

D Magazine (local to Dallas), Veranda, Menswear, Menswear Retailing, Travel, Travel and Leisure, Aficionado, Town and Country, Robb Report, National Review. Occasionally pick up GQ or Esquire, but not so much lately.


----------



## AddisonBelmont (Feb 2, 2006)

_Harpers, the Atlantic, Scientific American, The New Yorker, Collectible Automobile._ My favorite, however, is _The World of Interiors,_ each issue of which includes at least one well-preserved--but unrestored--historic interior filled with visible signs of contemporary daily life--comfortable sofas with faded damask upholstery, vases with flowers that are on the decline, walls that were last painted sometime in the 192Os, and, cascading off the marble-topped William Kent table on to the threadbare perian rug, an avalanche of unopened mail. The confluence of old money, privilege, history, good taste and the all-pervading sense of what-the-hell benign neglect that these rooms display is quite hypnotic, and these places makes the gleaming silver & polished mahogany in Ralph Lauren's ad's look downright glitzy.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AddisonBelmont_
> The confluence of old money, privilege, history, good taste and the all-pervading sense of what-the-hell benign neglect that these rooms display is quite hypnotic, and these places makes the gleaming silver & polished mahogany in Ralph Lauren's ad's look downright glitzy.


I went on my first Oak Park house tour in the Chicago area last year (highly recocmended to all.) My favorite house was a relatively plain tudor style home designed by Frank Lloyd Wright's architectural firm. It was, literally, half-way into a massive DIY rennovation. Newer wallpaper was peeled off, revealing the beautiful, faded victorian style fabric beneath (the owners were having the pattern replicated for the rennovation.) Floors were stripped of paint to their original grain. Walls were brought down revealing the original floor plan. Great stuff.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Bon Appetit, Cuisine at Home, Runners World, Sports Illustrated, Gettysburg Magazine, Consumers Report.


----------



## JohnAndrew (Oct 5, 2005)

The Absolute Sound, Dwell, Leica World, Nation's Restaurant News,
Perfect Vision, Stereophile and Swimmers World.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Yckmwia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Fabio had the monster electrostats and an 8-quadrillion watt amp, IIRC. I don't recall the Milt Jackson one, but my view has always been that true musicians don't need the kind of resolution my system offers; their ears kind of fill in what my ears need to be told expressly.


----------



## Yckmwia (Mar 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Mr. Checks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right, that's exactly what John Lee Hooker said when he was interviewed by the same fellow who took Milt Jackson to task. Hooker actually had a decent off-the-shelf consumer system IIRC: Technics components, something like that - still the Stereophile fellow thought it inadequate. Fabio had huge Martin-Logan electrostats, driven by a couple thousand watts of Krell power. He boasted that the low end induced abdominal pain and that he had thousands of dollars in unused cables and interconnects. His listening room looked horrible: a big marble-lined space in his Bel Air Mansion. Still, I imagine it sounded good.

"There are some people that if they don't know, you can't tell 'em." Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Mahler (Aug 5, 2005)

The New Yorker, New York Review of Books, and a few academic journals. Used to have a subscription to The Spectator when I lived in England. I have recently stopped subscribing to The Economist -- much as I appreciate the quality of writing, their heavy-handed ideological line made me sick in the end, especially since the start of the war in Iraq. Plus, don't have time for more than two weeklies these days.


----------



## Spudbunny (Aug 1, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> I used to be into Stereophile and The Absolute Sound, but then I started working for a consumer electronics company testing audio gear, and a lot of that stuff sounds like nonsense now.


Why do you say that?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Spudbunny_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work with people who design and test audio gear for a living. I'm directly involved in a lot of it, and a lot of what those magazines peddle is snake oil. There is rarely a decent protocol for evaluating gear, beyond "Wow, that sounds great!" The second opinion comes in the form of "Hey doesn't that sound great?" "Yeah, sure does!" Listening tests I've been involved with have shown me that human hearing is a very lousy and subjective evaluator of audio equipment.

I came to the realization that a lot of audiophiledom was hogwash when I was working on an S/PDIF system, a method of transferring digital audio from digital audio source to DAC. Much is made of reducing jitter, or timing errors, in this link, to the point where audiophile companies build multi-thousand dollar CD transports and DACs to reduce the amount of jitter. Jitter can be, basically, eliminated, by using an I2S link instead of S/PDIF, or buffering the incoming S/PDIF signal into RAM and reclocking. Total cost of either solution: about $20.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## pinchi22 (Sep 30, 2004)

> quote:I came to the realization that a lot of audiophiledom was hogwash


Allright, what is your current system?


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by pinchi22_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Used McIntosh front-end and a Denon DVD player with Magnepan speakers. I find McIntosh equipment to be the cheapest, well-built gear you can get. It lasts forever and McIntosh supports out of production equipment well. Before my current setup I was using a 30 year old MA6100 integrated amp that my Mom is still using.

I built my own subwoofer and cables, as I find cheap cables tend to fall apart after switching them around.

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## nakedwatch (Feb 17, 2006)

No message.


----------



## Mr. Checks (Dec 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jbmcb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't make any claims to "the absolute sound" but I doubt there's any machine that can measure what an attentive listener with a good set of ears can experience. That test hasn't been invented.

FWIW: My system is: Cary amps, Conrad-Johnson pre, Sony SACD, VPI/Benz Glider turntable, Arcam CD, Meadowlark Shearwater speakers, synergestic research cables, Monster power filter.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I have subscriptions to _The Economist_ and _Foreign Affairs_. I think both are a must for those of us who work in international environments. In addition, subscribers have online access.

I have not found a decent men's magazine. However, I am impressed with the new _Men's Vogue_ (US) and may suscribe to that.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I tend to cycle in what I am willing to pay for on a subscription basis, so I usually do not have all of these going at once. Some titles on my cycle though are The Economist, various healthcare management trade journals, Wired, Robb Report, Arizona Highways, Southwest Living, 2600, Golf Digest, MacCleans, and then my only constant that I always have an active subscription to is Piper and Drummer, the definitive magazine for the pipe band scene and bagpipers in general.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

I can tell this is a good crowd here at Andy's. Lots of _The Economist_ subscribers. <thumbs up!>

M8


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

_Varmit Hunter, Cable Car Trader, Bulletin de l'Association Internationale de Anciens Roseens _( www.aiar.ch ), _Uzzi Aficionado, Le Philateliste, Curmudgeon, TV Guide, Bohemian Grove Fortnight, Progressive Farmer, Krypto-Bilderburger, Cock Fight Illustrated, Illuminati Scenario, *O*, Adult Beverage Enthusiast _(formerly _Drunk_), _Boom Box-Ghetto Blaster Classics Review, Uninformed Opinion, Road Rage, Packaged Food Contents Label Digest, Journal Of Pro Sports Locker Room Eloquence_(a 2 page biannual), _Hot Babes Of The Sahara, Compulsive Consumer, Popular Psychosis, DIY Meds _

...................................................................................................
Southern Semi-literate Rural Rustic Cou Rouge www.scotshistoryonline.co.uk/********/********.html

jamgood on ebay > https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## N05J3W3 (Feb 2, 2010)

Monocle is an entertaining read. I have not missed an issue.

Octane, for a different take on cars.

The Walrus, though the jury's out on that one.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Not bought a magazine in probably 5 years now, read everything online.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Newsweek, Economist, Harper's, Atlantic Monthly, New Scientist, Forbes, WSJ, EETimes.com, NetworkWorld.com, IEEE Spectrum.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PC World


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Used to read Esquire UK. Don't find it as smart now as it used to be, or me myself is getting older and more mature*.

*boring


----------



## C_Clarke (Nov 30, 2010)

I've gotten tired of reading everything online and have 5+ tabs open and have actually gone back to print versions of my favorite magazines, which are _Fortune_, _Entrepreneur_ and _Elle_. There is one that I purposely pick up at an independent bookstore so that I have a reason to go in and continue to support, and that's _Curve_ magazine.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

The only one I subscribe to is the New Yorker. My wife buys most issues of Vanity Fair and I often read an article or two in that.


----------



## bailey25 (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got so many favourites - Harpers, Vogue, Time, and GQ for sure. Then there are my games magazines (ok, I'm a bit of a geek)....


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

Rolling Stone, Esquire and National Geographic


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

The only one I get in print is Food and Wine. It's marginally useful. I get American Rifleman but that's a side effect of NRA membership, but it's actually one of the more interesting of the gun rags, most are nothing but shilling for advertisers. I also do most of my reading online.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Adult magazines but I read them for the news articles only.


----------



## dawgvet (Mar 15, 2009)

Besides journals for work, my favorites are: Garden and Gun (top pick), American Angler, Grey's Sporting Journal, Rovers Magazine (Land Rover mag), Road and Track, Fly Tyer, Four Wheeler, and occasional Atlanta Magazine.
Regards,
Jedidiah


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I take several subscriptions. The best by a long shot is the Economist. 

Although I have to agree that much of so called high end audio is hogwash I like The Absolute Sound, it's miles ahead of Stereophile.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I also like People magazines.


----------



## Birdseye (Dec 6, 2011)

*Magnificent Man*

I came across a great publication called Magnificent Man the other day. It is from Bremont Watches and has a great style section and very unusual format.. its available from the itunes store or the Bremont website... give it a try.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

GQ because of the cologne samples.


----------



## bblizzard (Nov 21, 2011)

i really enjoy cooking, the reason why i love _Bon Appétit _mag :aportnoy:


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

In alph. order. However, some of them I can only get hold of once or twice a year, others I get monthly or occasionallyBicycle Times (US)Cycling Active (UK)Cycling Plus (UK)Cycling Weekly (UK)Goal (SWE)Katolska Magasin (SWE)Modern Railways (UK)The Cricketer (UK)The Railway Magazine (UK)The Spectator (UK)Tåg (SWE)When Saturday Comes (UK)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

WWE magazines


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Howard said:


> GQ because of the cologne samples.


I know someone -- seriously, it isn't me -- who goes to the stores toward the end of the month, when the old magazines that didn't sell are about to be taken down off the newsrack. He will go through them and use the free sample of cologne. It's probably not ethical nor may it be legal, but his justification is they were going to throw the magazines away at the end of the day as it were anyways.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

hockeyinsider said:


> I know someone -- seriously, it isn't me -- who goes to the stores toward the end of the month, when the old magazines that didn't sell are about to be taken down off the newsrack. He will go through them and use the free sample of cologne. It's probably not ethical nor may it be legal, but his justification is they were going to throw the magazines away at the end of the day as it were anyways.


Do the cologne samples still have that scent?


----------



## dba (Oct 22, 2010)

F1 Racing, Rider, National Geographic Traveler, BMWMOA News. My fiancee gets Eventing USA, Dressage Today and various other "horsey" magazines.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

The Atlantic, Harper's, Old Time Herald (the journal of traditional American music)


----------



## MacTweed (Oct 30, 2011)

Besides journals, I love Dwell magazine. When it arrives I devour it.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

"M Magazine" (Deceased). "European Travel and Leisure" (Deceased). "Cottage Living" (Deceased)


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

My last subscriptions where for GQ, Sunset, and Elle Decor.
I read everything online now.


----------



## MB5 (Jun 29, 2009)

Garden and Gun is my current favorite, and has been for a year.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

AutoWeek& NationalReview


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

+1 for Monocle. Great Mag.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

My subscriptions (all of which I quite enjoy):

The Economist
The Atlantic
Eastern Fly Fishing
Bon Appetit
Believer

Although I sometimes like to read Salon, National Review, Garden and Gun, and any of the McSweeney's publications.


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

jbmcb said:


> Make, 2600, American Bungalow, Style 1900, American Scientific, Reason, Cinefex, The Wire, Future Music, Retro Gamer, Dr. Dobbs Journal, Servo, Linux Gazette
> 
> And, from the past:
> 
> ...


I'm quoting an old post, but I love this list. I've subbed to several of these in the past.

It's been a long time, though. I use the web for the most part now. The only current exception is Circle Track Magazine. They have a great website, but I've learned so much about suspension engineering from Bob Bolles that I like to support the publication.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I sometimes enjoy reading PC magazines.


----------

